# Nucleus: Gaps between notes due to Sample Start



## Kazanian (May 25, 2020)

Hi,

recently I bought Audio Imperia Nucleus and there you have this sample start feature which should be set to -250ms for most realistic sound. So, I did that and programmed a little MIDI track which should be played by legato strings. I use Reaper as DAW and after setting the track playback offset to -250ms (to compensate for the sample start) the sound starts according to the beat. 

But this still produces gaps in between the notes. Because exactly when one midi note ends the next midi note starts, but it always starts with some silence (due to the sample start). Even if I shift everything by 250ms, it still contains the gaps between notes. It works if I extend each note in the MIDI track to make them overlap. But it's very tedious to figure out the correct overlap length, because it depends on the project tempo.

Does anyone how to compensate this or how to do it the right way?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jackdaw (May 26, 2020)

You can either load "tight" versions of the samples which are included or you can go to advanced controls and twist sample start knob (I don't remember if it is titled "sample start" or something similar, I don't have my Nucleus here at the moment)


----------



## Kazanian (May 26, 2020)

By using the tight samples or setting sample start to zero, the sample is cut in the way that it starts directly "on beat". But I want to use the full samples with -250ms offset to make them sound realistic. The alignment to the beats is not my problem because I just shift the whole track by 250ms. But still each midi note starts with a bit of silence when using the full sample. That makes the melody sound as if there are pauses between the notes.
It's a bit hard to explain, but I try my best. Hope somebody can help me on this.


----------



## audioimperia (May 26, 2020)

Hey Kazanian, could you please post here or send us an email to [email protected] with some audio examples/videos of what you're experiencing? We will be more than glad to help you.


----------



## Kazanian (Jun 6, 2020)

I sent the stuff to Audio Imperia Support, but only received one question and then I did not get any further mails. So I put the stuff here. Maybe someone can help.

In the attached files you find pictures of the MIDI track (also with annotations of what I think is the problem) and the track played with legato violins. You'll hear that there are pauses between the notes.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 6, 2020)

Kazanian said:


> I sent the stuff to Audio Imperia Support, but only received one question and then I did not get any further mails. So I put the stuff here. Maybe someone can help.
> 
> In the attached files you find pictures of the MIDI track (also with annotations of what I think is the problem) and the track played with legato violins. You'll hear that there are pauses between the notes.


I don't have audio imperia (yet) but overlapping midi notes for legato is fairly standard for any library. 

Looking at your midi, the legato isn't being triggered on some notes. Those notes even look like there is a slight gap between notes. The ones where there is no gap I do hear a transition.

Also, I wouldn't rely on just legato for that kind of line. Even if it all worked it would still sound unnatural.

Programming, try a sustain patch for the longer notes. You'll have to slightly overlap the sustains, then the legato for the 2 half notes then sustain, but it would also work with just a standard sustain patch. 

This is what the struggle is on all libraries that have legato patches.


----------



## AndyP (Jun 6, 2020)

Kazanian said:


> I sent the stuff to Audio Imperia Support, but only received one question and then I did not get any further mails. So I put the stuff here. Maybe someone can help.
> 
> In the attached files you find pictures of the MIDI track (also with annotations of what I think is the problem) and the track played with legato violins. You'll hear that there are pauses between the notes.


Extend the previous note so that it has an overlap with the following note. How long the overlap is to make it fit you have to try.

In Cubase you can use the legato function on selected notes in the editor, and also set the length of the overlap. I don't know if the daw you use offers this feature.

But adjusting the overlaps manually is the better option.

And you can also use the sample start option in Nucleus for fine tuning.
Then you can move the start time until it sounds right for you.


----------



## Kazanian (Jun 7, 2020)

Thanks for the help!

So I understand that overlapping is really necessary. The sustain patch does sound better than legato indeed, but you have to figure out the correct note overlapping length. And when changing the tempo, the overlapping length has to be adjusted. But if that's the way it works, I can deal with it.


----------



## yiph2 (Jun 7, 2020)

FYI, in all legato patches, you have to overlap the notes in order to make the legato transition play


----------

